# Convertir fichier ods en numbers



## David1858 (16 Août 2014)

Bonjour

J'ai depuis quelques jours un iPad. J'aimerai transférer sur l'iPad un document qui est sur mon Pc c'est un document sur open office en format ods
Pour pouvoir travailler sur ce document dans Numbers je dois convertir ce fichier? 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## No Ma'am (16 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'enregistre le fichier .ods sous la forme d'un fichier Excel via le menu Fichier>"Enregistrer sous "de Libre Office (c'est sans doute la même manip' sous Open Office). L'enregistrement en extension Excel est disponible dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre alors, sur le menu déroulant "Type de fichier".
Il suffit alors d'ouvrir le nouveau fichier Excel avec Numbers.


----------

